# Listening to Elgar, Episode Seven



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Think of the happiest, most good-natured music you know and imagine if you could double those qualities in it. That might give you an idea of the sense of pure fun found in the Six Promenades for two flutes, oboe, clarinet and bassoon that Elgar wrote in 1878.

Even the names given to three of them ("Madame Taussaud's", "Somniferous", "Hell and Tommy"-I'm dying to know what that meant-) clue you in that this stuff is going to be fun.

The first two times through, I listened to these pieces with the score in hand. It became pretty apparent that all the instruments had moments where they carried the main argument, except the clarinet. I later found the explanation for that. The two flute players for whom Elgar wrote these pieces were professionals. The oboist was Elgar's brother Frank, who was pretty accomplished on the instrument. Elgar himself played the bassoon. But, the clarinet part was written for one of the flautist's brothers, who needed simple parts to play.

No matter. Even if you can seldom hear the clarinet, this music sparkles.
My favorite parts include the intermittent forte/fortissimo "bumps" the players give in the "Madame Taussaud's" (Elgar's spelling) piece, and the amazing speed (except for the clarinet) in Promenade No. 3.

Highly recommended. The Athena Ensemble has issued all this wind quintet music on a two-disc set.


----------

